# Pack of raccoons attack woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

and her little dog too.

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/Palos.Hills.raccoons.2.1851600.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love raccoons, but that would be really scary, particularly knowing you'd have to go through the rabies shot treatments afterward.


----------

